# Apartment rental in Paris/ or hotel?



## 3kids4me (Aug 24, 2011)

Has anyone here rented an apartment in Paris that you would recommend?  Still trying to decide between an apartment and a hotel.  Must have air conditioning! 

Thank you!


----------



## Chrisky (Sep 9, 2011)

http://www.parisvacationapartments.com/
Unfortunately I haven't been yet, but we have rented an apartment with these folks.  There are many other companies that you can check.  It also, as you know, depends on time of year and your budget.  But in our case I always enjoy an apartment, as there is usually more room, you can go out to the excellent Paris markets and pastry shops etc. for breakfast ingredients.  http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowTopi...artment_rental_sites-Paris_Ile_de_France.html 
 The above site is a list of Paris rental agencies from Trip Advisor.  Happy hunting.


----------



## abbekit (Sep 9, 2011)

3kids4me said:


> Has anyone here rented an apartment in Paris that you would recommend?  Still trying to decide between an apartment and a hotel.  Must have air conditioning!
> 
> Thank you!



I think the best website for this advice is Slow Travel (what TUG is to timeshare users, SlowTrav is to vacation apartment renters).

http://www.slowtrav.com/


----------



## Chrisky (Sep 9, 2011)

Abbekit, thanks for posting that site, I had forgotten about it.


----------



## hibbeln (Sep 9, 2011)

We've rented apartments twice in Paris and were happy we did!  One rental agency was AWFUL!  (www.yellowstay.com)
One rental agency was WONDERFUL!  www.vacationinparis.com
Vacation In Paris has a huge inventory of apartments, so one will certainly fit your needs.  They are very well regarded on TripAdvisor.   You will be happiest in Arrondisements 1-7.  The closer to the river you are, the more central you will be.  We stayed once near the Eiffel Tower and once in the Marais.  Liked both areas.


----------



## Teddie2 (Sep 11, 2011)

we just rented an apt in great location for next May through vacation by owner  http://www.vrbo.com/  They have apts in all price ranges and a very large selection.. we are also looking to rent through them for Venice and poss Tuscany.  I know someone who just rented through them and were very happy


----------



## Catira (Sep 11, 2011)

We were in France this month for 2 weeks. One week in S. France and the second in Paris. Both times we rented apartments and were very happy with the properties. We used VRBO for the apt in Paris in the Latin Quarter. I had to find a property with short notice and rented an apt for 600 euros that has very close to the metro stop. It was a small studio but we liked having a washer/dryer, small cooktop, refrigerator, to eat breakfast and any snacks during our stay. During our stay the weather was cool so we did not miss having an air conditioner.

Have a wonderful trip.


----------

